# Buckingham T-Pad Help



## Iron Head (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm starting out with a basic spur climbing setup.
It seems like the T-Pad should be worn with the padding side around the shin.
But for me, I felt more solid and comfortable with the padding around my calfs.
Am I doing something wrong? Thanks


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 18, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I'm starting out with a basic spur climbing setup.
> It seems like the T-Pad should be worn with the padding side around the shin.
> But for me, I felt more solid and comfortable with the padding around my calfs.
> Am I doing something wrong? Thanks



yeah they are designed to have the pad in front on our shin. It may seem better the other way but that may mean you are leaning too far back on the gaff. You will find you need that pad in front if you start climbing thick bark tree or your gaffs sink too far.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

I think those are the most uncomfortable pads out there. They allow to much flex letting the metal shanks dig in your leg. Others might feel different. I blame them style of pads for lots of climbers not wanting to even work on gaffs. If you plan on spending any time at all on spurs get a good set of pads. I prefer a steel reinforcement.


----------



## Iron Head (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you brother.
I busted my climbing cherry this weekend.
What a rush. Sweating like a pig but now sore all over like from neck, shoulders, arms, chest, abs, legs, and the worst and most painful are my inner thighs.

I had the pads in front and it was very uncomfortable and painful because I nearly twisted the left spur out of the pad.

Anyways I'll try and practice next weekend.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried 4 different sets of climbing pads till I found the ones I have and love now. I tried L pads, T pads, Alum with foam pads, buckingham wraps with steel reinforcement which I love.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 19, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I tried 4 different sets of climbing pads till I found the ones I have and love now. I tried L pads, T pads, Alum with foam pads, buckingham wraps with steel reinforcement which I love.



I use the velcro wraps but they still have a little movement. which ones do you use with steel reinforcement?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 19, 2011)

The velcro wraps. I love them. I have really big calves though, so I am just past the min. wrap point on the tag.


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm in these Big Buck Climber Pads : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment and they are great. If you have a smaller calve then they might not be the best choice but overall they are very nice.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 19, 2011)

I got a pair of the Alum leg pads that are brand new that I will sell you for $50.00

Sorry, the leg pads were sitting at an arborist store in west chester for a couple months, and I just talked to them and they sold.


----------



## Iron Head (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know the right adjustments for spur upper straps.
Where about between the widest part of my calf to my knee cap should I adjust for the spur straps?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 20, 2011)

You want them as high as you can without causing issues of movement to your knees.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 20, 2011)

those T pads suck big time you will never get those things to feel any good.

I had a pair with T pads and then I found a guy selling a pair of geckos for 150 bucks so I grabed those (keep in mind I was still pretty new to climbing at the time) the first tree I wore the geckos in was a whole different experience I felt so much more confident in the spikes because I could move around so much more without the things twisting and digging in. One positive thing is you will learn how to do what you have to do really fast so you dont have to endure the pain anymore lol


----------



## Iron Head (Dec 20, 2011)

Wesspur has a great deal on the alluminum pads.
Would you guys think these can get me by for occasional climbing?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 20, 2011)

I had got a set of them, and they didnt fit the contour of my leg right. Get the Buckingham Cushion Wrap Pads (with Metal Inserts)


----------



## Iron Head (Dec 20, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I had got a set of them, and they didnt fit the contour of my leg right. Get the Buckingham Cushion Wrap Pads (with Metal Inserts)



Are these adjustable one size fits all?
The circumferance of the widest part of my calfs are only 15".


----------



## Greener (Dec 21, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the steel wrap pads. Without at least a protective insert, the l and t pads will kill your shins. If you can't afford the wraps, try to get at least a higher quality pad with a metal insert. If you plan to spend any time at all on spurs, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## dts99 (Dec 21, 2011)

whats the consencous on wrapping the ankle straps once around the gaffs, i used to do it but found that it would pull the spike from the bridge of my boot to under my heal on softer bark trees, now just once around and buckle it, btw i have big velcro with metal, i spend hours on them and it only hurts alittle when i were through my shin skin


----------



## Iron Head (Dec 21, 2011)

You guys ever tried or heard anything about the Climb Right's Ultra Light Pads?
I'm just trying to pick ya'll brains so that I can order something after Christmas.
I don't climb much; maybe a couple times a year managing my trees and my friends and family.
But I do want something comfortable to make it an enjoyable sport.
Damn, my shin bruises still sore like hell.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> You guys ever tried or heard anything about the Climb Right's Ultra Light Pads?
> I'm just trying to pick ya'll brains so that I can order something after Christmas.
> I don't climb much; maybe a couple times a year managing my trees and my friends and family.
> But I do want something comfortable to make it an enjoyable sport.
> Damn, my shin bruises still sore like hell.



Ive never heard anything good about climb right gaffs... If I remember right people complained about poor quality and them coming unscrewed or something... of course (if I am recalling correctly) this does not mean the pads would not be okay


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 22, 2011)

I have those big bucks, they are great. I am real small, so they go on pretty tight, they end up going all the way around my leg. They are new, so they are real stiff still, but man what a diff from the t-pad


----------



## Greener (Dec 23, 2011)

dts99 said:


> whats the consencous on wrapping the ankle straps once around the gaffs, i used to do it but found that it would pull the spike from the bridge of my boot to under my heal on softer bark trees, now just once around and buckle it, btw i have big velcro with metal, i spend hours on them and it only hurts alittle when i were through my shin skin



I used to go once around the gaffs when I first started but found that a good firm wrap around my boot only was preferable, as long as I got it tight. The spur will tend to slide over the heal only with non-climbing boots with more shallow heal platforms or if the strap is not fitted securely enough over the boot. Some may find it better to wrap around the gaff, but I have found it less effective and it wears the strap more quickly. But this is just my two cents.


----------



## Iron Head (Jan 17, 2012)

Just received my Buckingham Big Buck Wrap Pads.
I'm going to put them on when the weather is a bit nicer.
They said to adjust the setup so that the top of the pad is about 1/2 in below the knee bone.
Is that the region the top of the tibia/shin bone just below the knee cap?
What's you guys most comfortable position?
Should I drill new holes on my climbers to fit the sleeve if my leg is a little short?


----------



## troythetreeman (Jan 18, 2012)

i hear a lot of guys complain about light pads, for me the T pads are too thick, the felt is hot in the summer, part that wraps behind the leg is uncomfortable and your woodchips embed into then
i wear kliens and i hate every other brand ive tried excluding buckingham which i dont dislike
i maintain if they hurt your legs you havent got then adjusted correctly, they move at 1/8" intervals for a reason, that little bit makes a huge difference, mine arent even the same height, one is 1/8" shorter then the other because thats the only place they dont hurt my legs
also keep them _sharp_, if youre hammering them in youre using them wrong and your knees are gunna be shot by the time you hit 40


----------



## formationrx (Jan 19, 2012)

*spike pads*

throw away those maxi T-pads!
i prefer the super climbers or velcro straps... both work fine and your feet wont hurt


----------

